# final update oin stray/stable cat



## horselib (6 December 2016)

Well he settled into life as a house cat living mostly in the conservatory popping out in the day to go to the toilet and at night religiously using his litter tray .Over the weekend I noticed he was dribbling again( by sunday a little blood stained) and also sleeping a lot  he was eating and clean toilet wise. 
I popped him up to the vets on Monday.
The vet examined him and found that there was mouth cancer in his check and tongue quite invasive so we decided to pts before he suffered badly. He is buried  looking out over the fields..He came into the house for the last 2 weeks after always being a barn cat so obviously needed the comfort of the house
Bless you Boris I am glad I could make your last year comfortable pain free after years of living rough .Just wish you had found us earlier in your life 
He turned up around bonfire night 2015 in terrible condition un neutered and terrified. We had him neutered  vaccinated and his rotten teeth sorted took away his pain and filled his tummy and he loved life as a stable cat.
Miss the little man!


----------



## meesha (6 December 2016)

Sorry to hear he has gone but what a lovely few years you gave him along with a dignified pain free ending  X


----------



## ycbm (6 December 2016)

His ninth life was a good'un !  Lucky cat to have found you.


----------



## Leo Walker (6 December 2016)

He was a lucky boy to have found you <3


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 December 2016)

Sleep soundly Boris. X


----------



## chillipup (6 December 2016)

Oh horselib, I'm so sorry Boris couldn't stay longer but what a fabulous last year you gave him. He was a very lucky boy to find you and there seems no doubt, he knew that he was love at the end. Good on you xx


----------

